# Seasoning new smoker



## smokeamotive (Jul 12, 2009)

I will be recieving my new smoker in a few days and I was wondering....What should I do to season it? Should i build a hot fire in it to burn out any manufacturing contaminates? This is my first real smoker. 
Here's a pic of it. It's a Yoder Durango.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 12, 2009)

Personally I'd wash it out then build a small fire to dry it then spray down all the cooking areas with Pam spray then build a decent fire in it for a couple hours


----------



## rickw (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice unit, Yoder makes some nice units. They are real close to a Horizon and what I did with my Horizon was to burn a nice hot fire for around 6 hours to season it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 12, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and use WOOD to season it with, otherwise you'll have that nasty starter taste for the life of it.....
You should use your Chimney Starter to start Chunks of real wood and keep it under 300*F for 4 to 5 hours with a barely visible blue smoke.This means all the fuel you put into the smoker(for this curing at least) be burning WELL!Flaky or sticky crud in the finished cured smoked means you go lots of creosote. Then it's a longer story. .. Patience Grasshopper,is the pathway  to true blus smoke!!!!!


----------



## smoke_it_up (Jul 12, 2009)

wiped mine down w/ bacon grease. then built  nice fire with a couple different woods for about 5 hrs. about 300-350 deg. worked good for me


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 12, 2009)

Like they all said^^^^^ just build a fire and let it rip. Then you have to throw some meat in there and start smoking. It's like getting a new bike do you really think your not gonna ride that thing till your legs are about to fall off.


----------



## linescum (Jul 12, 2009)

i would give it a good warshing then when dry give it a coat of veg. oil...then build a fire and bring the temps up to 350-400 for about an hour then when it cools off another coat of oil and then your good to go..

by the way NICE lookin smoker..may as well throw some fatties or chicken legs on while your seasoning


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks ya'll, can't wait to get it and throw some flesh on it. Will be getting plenty of Qviews to put up here. Already got stuff in the freezer just waiting.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Ya'll. I cant wait for it to get here. Already have some flesh in the freezer to throw on it and my acc. should arrive about the same time. I.E. the ABT rack some cooking gloves and a few other things.


----------



## sescoyote (Jul 18, 2009)

I sprayed the inside of mine with PAM, started a fire to around 400 degrees and put a package of Bacon on the grille.  Once the bacon was done, I removed it and cranked up the heat on my smoker to about 500 degree F to "lock in" the flavor of bacon and wood.   It really has kept a nice aroma on the inside.   Do Not use lighter fluid to start your fire.   I used paper, wood chips and Sage bush branches.  Good luck!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice looking smoker Smokeamotive, if you want they can drop it at my place here in Kansas City Kansas and I will season it for you, (I should have it done in a year or so, LOL).


----------

